# Wanna see some dirty pictures?



## ed4copies (Dec 16, 2008)

That MOVE!!!

http://www.exoticblanks.com/videos/Alt ivory tutorial.wmv

EARLY renditions, camera is at 10:30 position to me, looking at the lathe.  

I am open to comments about anything, here.

The tool is a 1" oval Sorby skew first, then the smaller is a 3/4" (there will be a note telling you when I switched).

Almost exactly one minute was cut out.  Total remaining time is under THREE minutes.

Other questions, ask away!!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 16, 2008)

My thanks to Dean (Alphageek) for the instructions that were SO simple, I could follow them.

Also to Jeff, this is NOT done to avoid putting vids on IAP.  Let me get better, then we can add them here, if you wish.  Right now, I think this is pretty primitive.  I need feedback.  The vid needs improvement.  THEN we can post for all to see.

Where it is now, I can take it down and replace it easily (as long as I don't lose Dean's instructions), so evolution can be hastened (I hope!!)


----------



## Mack C. (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi Ed; Did I get this correct, the skew is held nearly horizontal?, like a scraper!


----------



## thewishman (Dec 16, 2008)

Why are you turning so slowly? You usually power through a resin blank in less than 30 seconds. Seriously. Or are you living (filming) in slow motion like Dr. J.?


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't like the camera angle.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 16, 2008)

Blind_Squirrel said:


> I don't like the camera angle.


 
I agree. I'd like to be able to see it from the side. Perhaps shot at the same eye level as the tool rest from the tailstock end and from the same side as the turner.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 16, 2008)

It kinda looks like the camera is more focused on the shavings rather then the blank but your technique is awesome.  Glad to see I do something right for a change.


----------



## edman2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Don't want to make this too complicated but a two camera shoot would be an improvment.  One camera more on the level of the skew and the overhead shot like it is now.  It is hard to tell that the skew is nearly vertical just by watching the clip.  The production could be "switched" as you go if you have the equipment or simply edited together as a post production step.  It could also use a little more light I think.  Good stuff. Keep it coming.


----------



## el_d (Dec 16, 2008)

Angle is throwing me off a bit but thanks for doing this Mr. Resinator.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 16, 2008)

I have two questions.

1.) Where is the video of Dawn?
2.) When are you going to get a manicure?

ROFLMAO


----------



## rherrell (Dec 17, 2008)

Interesting, I've never seen a skew sharpened that way before. How about calling it a "skwaper" instead?:biggrin::wink:
Just goes to show, well you know, all that stuff about skinning cats.:biggrin:


----------



## altaciii (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with the majority, the camera angle needs to be different and back a bit so we can see the bigger picture.  However, the idea is pretty cool, I like it.


----------



## pianomanpj (Dec 17, 2008)

Great vid, Ed!
Just a few things, though...

I agree that the camera angle is a little out of sorts. Since the viewer doesn't have a point of reference, it is really hard to tell just what angle we are looking at the piece. A better location would be in front of the lathe off to the side (Similar to Ed Davidson's videos). Perhaps start with a wide, establishing shot, and then zoom in. 

A narrative while turning would be awesome. Or a post-production voice-over would be really helpful, as listening to just the lathe humming along makes me sleepy...:sleepy:

The text on the video should be smaller and not covering the subject, whenever possible. It's also a little harder to read when the background is spinning! :bulgy-eyes:

But for a first video, you done good! Congrats, Ed, and keep 'em coming!!:highfive::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## VisExp (Dec 17, 2008)

Ed, thanks for the video.  I enjoyed watching it.  As others have noted, I found the camera angle uncomfortable.  It looked like the picture was upside down.  I think a better camera angle would be to position the camera behind you, to your right and about a foot higher than the blank.  The text also got in the way.  I know you are working with limited video editing software, but is it possible to position the text in a "dead area" of the image.


----------



## Zirnike (Dec 17, 2008)

I would say that you need a lot more light.  When I'm turning I use a 150w light right over the lathe (plus the normal shop lighting).  And from what I know - which may not be accurate - you always need more light in video than you think you do.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2008)

*Purpose and presentation*

Thanks to everyone!!

I have tried the angle from the rear and find my hand gets in the way.  Last night I positioned the camera over the headstock.  Will work on that "film" this afternoon and try to post it later.

Read about "voice over" and I have all the equipment to do that, so may try that on the next one.  Stay tuned and keep commenting.  

Yes, Chris (Wishman) I AM going slower in the vids.  IF I ever get this to the "professional" stage, I will make a 2 minute introduction that goes from blank to final shape, but that's really just "showin off".  I hope to help people who have posted that Alternative Ivory is difficult to turn.  

A) See this alternative ivory
B) See the edges taken off without shattering
C) See the center coming off in "Ribbons"
D) See the shape coming to the shape we want

_*WHAT IS THE PROBLEM???*_​


----------



## thewishman (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice work, Ed. I should have put a :wink: in my post. Thanks for sharing - I'm looking forward to seeing more.

You da' *Resinator*!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 17, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> Thanks to everyone!!
> 
> I have tried the angle from the rear and find my hand gets in the way.  Last night I positioned the camera over the headstock.  Will work on that "film" this afternoon and try to post it later.
> 
> ...



There is a difference between showing and teaching.  If all you are after is so people can SEE that this can be done, a picture of a finished pen will do the trick.  Since you have the word "tutorial" in the title of the video, I will presume that you want to try to TEACH.  IMO it is difficult (at best) to see HOW you are accomplishing the things you listed above.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2008)

Aw, shucks, it ain't nothin really!!!

Thanks Chris!!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2008)

"IMO it is difficult (at best) to see HOW you are accomplishing the things you listed above."

Well, I had hoped a picture would be worth a thousand words.

What method do  you think would be more effective??


----------



## skiprat (Dec 17, 2008)

ed4copies;773840 
What method do you think would be more effective??[/quote said:
			
		

> Got a more talented turner.
> Get a more talented cameraman
> Get a better camera
> 
> ...


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 17, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> Well, I had hoped a picture would be worth a thousand words.



Or 1000 posts.....:wink:

All kidding aside...  I agree with the comments above.

Different camera angle needed to see the tool presentation to the material.
Better focus..  (Kinda fuzzy)
Narration (but you said that is coming up....)
Are you going to cover any finishing techniques? (Sanding/polishing/etc.??)

Good start.  I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey, Skippy!!!

Thanks for dropping in and giving some feedback!!!

I would connect the camera to my belly, but the longest rope I can find is only 100 yards - won't make it all the way around me.

Unfortunately, the camera has to stay where it is put and I don't have an "assistant" to zoom in and out.  So, the trick will be to find the right combination.  

As I said earlier, I am learning about "Voice over".  So, the next version will have a soundtrack  that will kill the sound of the lathe.  I will also be playing with camera angles to try to find the best spot to stay "oriented" and still see the detail.

It will be fun.  To those who continue to help I thank you!!!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 17, 2008)

byounghusband said:


> Or 1000 posts.....:wink:
> 
> All kidding aside...  I agree with the comments above.
> 
> ...



I agree.

As for the camera angle, I suggest that you watch the "other" Ed's videos.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks to both of you!!!

Keep viewing and critiquing.

We'll get it.

Yes, I will get a complete pen done someday.  I think this is the part that is the most challenging to most turners.  But, once I have a presentation that we all agree is moderately helpful, I will move on to the next phases.

Stay tuned and keep giving me feedback, please.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh, and Blind Squirrel, it never occurred to me that the soundtrack is particularly important to those of you who are still looking for your nuts. (visually impaired)


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 17, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> Oh, and Blind Squirrel, it never occurred to me that the soundtrack is particularly important to those of you who are still looking for your nuts. (visually impaired)



I don't have to look for them, I keep them in my pocket.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2008)

Squirrels don't have pockets!!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 17, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> Squirrels don't have pockets!!



I am from Arizona (true fact), which means I am a ground squirrel, not a tree squirrel.  Ground squirrels store food in their cheeks, often referred to as pockets. :biggrin:


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 17, 2008)

I think all squirrels store their nuts in their cheeks...oh, wait did I just type that.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2008)

*Cheeky sod!!*



Blind_Squirrel said:


> I am from Arizona (true fact), which means I am a ground squirrel, not a tree squirrel. Ground squirrels store food in their cheeks, often referred to as pockets. :biggrin:


 
So, you are admitting to being a "Cheeky sod" as my friend Skippy calls me!!

Welcome to the "fraternity"!!


----------



## Mudder (Dec 17, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> So, you are admitting to being a "Cheeky sod" as my friend Skippy calls me!!
> 
> Welcome to the "fraternity"!!



Ed,

I personally refer to you as a S.O.B.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2008)

That WOULD be correct, Mudder,

Son Of Brown!!!
(and when I was growing up, it allowed lots of comments in the schoolyard - but now that would not be politically correct.  I was born too early!!)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 17, 2008)

Blind_Squirrel said:


> I don't have to look for them, my wife keeps them in her pocket..






:biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 17, 2008)

There he goes, trying to "manage activities" again!


----------



## Mudder (Dec 17, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> That WOULD be correct, Mudder,
> 
> Son Of Brown!!!
> (and when I was growing up, it allowed lots of comments in the schoolyard - but now that would not be politically correct.  I was born too early!!)



2 out of 3 ain't bad Ed.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 18, 2008)

Mudder said:


> 2 out of 3 ain't bad Ed.


 
Sister of Brown??? 

Am I missing something

Ooops, hang on, the penny is dropping..............:biggrin:

I got it !!!!!

Nah, couldn't be!!!!!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 18, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> > Originally Posted by *Blind_Squirrel*
> >
> >
> > _I don't have to look for them, my wife keeps them in her pocket.. _
> ...



Yes, that is a secondary storage area for them from time to time. :frown:

I still don't have to look for them though! :biggrin:


----------

